

Companies that *can* support remote workers will win against those that can't - tate
http://blog.davidtate.org/2013/01/companies-that-support-remote-workers-win-against-those-that-dont/

======
byoung2
Duplicate post from 2 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5039904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5039904)

